# AN INVITATION FOR A GET TOGETHER PARTY in Peterborough, Ontario, Canada



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I would like to extend a warm welcome by inviting everyone to my place for a potluck, stitch in and swap party. I realize some of you will feel left out but you can be part of this too by doing the exact same thing at your place. I think it will be fun and give us an opportunity to meet each other. I live in Peterborough so if you live within driving distance and can car pool that would be ideal. Please let me know if you like this idea and would be willing to come possibly August 21st.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

have you thought of having a web party so people could join? you know with a web cam??? something like msn or yahoo?


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> have you thought of having a web party so people could join? you know with a web cam??? something like msn or yahoo?


That would be great too if someone would like to organize that as I don't have the equipment to do so. My thoughts were that everyone could organize their own little party in their own towns and cities. Then we could all talk about them afterwards. Make it a summer tradition, at least for me.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

pridie said:


> Hi Everyone! I would like to extend a warm welcome by inviting everyone to my place for a potluck, stitch in and swap party. I realize some of you will feel left out but you can be part of this too by doing the exact same thing at your place. I think it will be fun and give us an opportunity to meet each other. I live in Peterborough so if you live within driving distance and can car pool that would be ideal. Please let me know if you like this idea and would be willing to come possibly August 21st.


Hi. I would love to come to your place. I live in Stouffville which isn't too far away. Send me you address and what time you want to meet. If it's a nice day, I will certainly enjoy the drive. Thanks, Ulrika


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

ulrika said:


> pridie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone! I would like to extend a warm welcome by inviting everyone to my place for a potluck, stitch in and swap party. I realize some of you will feel left out but you can be part of this too by doing the exact same thing at your place. I think it will be fun and give us an opportunity to meet each other. I live in Peterborough so if you live within driving distance and can car pool that would be ideal. Please let me know if you like this idea and would be willing to come possibly August 21st.
> ...


Right now I am just seeing who would be interested in coming. If there is enough interest, then we could meet for the whole day making the potluck for lunch. I thought we could sit around and knit/crochet and get to know one another, have lunch, and then the swap party. I thought it would be fun if each person brought up to 5 items (knitting/crocheting related - no photo copies) to put on the table. Then we would form into groups of 5. Each group would be given a number and then when your number is called you would go to the table and pick something you like. This would be repeated until everyone went home with 5 new items or however many you brought. Any extra items would go home with their rightful owner. What do you think?


----------



## carol flynn (Feb 7, 2011)

It's a very small world! I am from Peterborough and now live near Chicago. I was just in Peterborough 2 weeks ago visiting my parents.
The get together sounds great....wish I could be there.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

carol flynn said:


> It's a very small world! I am from Peterborough and now live near Chicago. I was just in Peterborough 2 weeks ago visiting my parents.
> The get together sounds great....wish I could be there.


That's too bad. Short notice I know. Oh well, there is always next year if this year goes well. Next time you are in Peterborough, please drop into the shop and introduce yourself from KP. I am also on ravelry.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

That is a great idea!!! It will be so nice to meet everybody!!! Unfortunately I don't drive and don't think that my husband will agree to drive me... 

BTW - just added you as a friend on Ravelry... same username as here...

Happy knitting,

Helen
Richmond Hill


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> That is a great idea!!! It will be so nice to meet everybody!!! Unfortunately I don't drive and don't think that my husband will agree to drive me...
> 
> BTW - just added you as a friend on Ravelry... same username as here...
> 
> ...


Well, we will just have to wait and see if anyone is going to come from that area and maybe you can car pool. That's the whole idea. Nothing ventured, nothing gained I always say. Another motto I live by, "if there is a will, there is a way." lol. Hopefully, people will let me know as soon as possible as to get things organized. Thanks, all we can do is pray.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Sounds like fun! I live in Scarborough,love to drive, and would be happy to try to carpool.This on-line message board is great, but it WOULD be nice to put faces to names.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for your generous offer. I am sure others from there will appreciate it very much. I agree, that's the plan. Looking promising.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

It would be great fun. Let us know when and those of us who live too far away, can plan the same thing in our areas. What fun would that be? And then the next day we can share the fun here. Great idea!


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

SDKATE57 said:


> It would be great fun. Let us know when and those of us who live too far away, can plan the same thing in our areas. What fun would that be? And then the next day we can share the fun here. Great idea!


That was my whole idea initially, to get everyone here at KP involved and then chat up a storm about it. Making it a yearly tradition. Looking forward to meeting new friends.


----------



## Janet Logan (Apr 28, 2011)

Sure wish I could join you. I have many fond memories of Peterborough... my dad sold boats for many years and we made many trips to pick up boats at the factory. Don't even know if they are still in business as wood isn't as durable as the newer materials. Our first tobogan was from Peterborough. Sure had some wild rides on that thing when we were kids in Ohio.
Sounds like a fun visit. Keep us all posted on how it all turns out.


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

I am so glad to to see people getting togetehr to knnit in peoples homes(and with FOOD!). I hear you are from Stouffville. And I am in North Markham...I have a crafty class at my ohuse once amonth where people can bring whatever they are working on and get it done...7:30 till you drop! 
There are about 8-10 of us during the year. Please email me if you are interested in joining our free [email protected] I live right behind Markville Mall!  Julie


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

cathie white said:


> Sounds like fun! I live in Scarborough,love to drive, and would be happy to try to carpool.This on-line message board is great, but it WOULD be nice to put faces to names.


am so glad to to see people getting together to knit in peoples homes(and with FOOD!). I hear you are from Scarborough. And I am in North Markham...I have a crafty class at my house once a month where people can bring whatever they are working on and get it done...7:30 till you drop!
There are about 8-10 of us during the year. Please email me if you are interested in joining our free [email protected] I live right behind Markville Mall! Julie


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

pridie said:


> SunsetKnitting said:
> 
> 
> > That is a great idea!!! It will be so nice to meet everybody!!! Unfortunately I don't drive and don't think that my husband will agree to drive me...
> ...


I am so glad to to see people getting together to knit in peoples homes(and with FOOD!). I hear you are from Richmond Hill. And I am in North Markham...I have a crafty class at my house once a month where people can bring whatever they are working on and get it done...7:30 till you drop!
There are about 8-10 of us during the year. Please email me if you are interested in joining our free [email protected] I live right behind Markville Mall! Julie


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

ulrika said:


> pridie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone! I would like to extend a warm welcome by inviting everyone to my place for a potluck, stitch in and swap party. I realize some of you will feel left out but you can be part of this too by doing the exact same thing at your place. I think it will be fun and give us an opportunity to meet each other. I live in Peterborough so if you live within driving distance and can car pool that would be ideal. Please let me know if you like this idea and would be willing to come possibly August 21st.
> ...


I am so glad to to see people getting together to knit in peoples homes(and with FOOD!). I hear you are from Stouffville. And I am in North Markham...I have a crafty class at my house once a month where people can bring whatever they are working on and get it done...7:30 till you drop!
There are about 8-10 of us during the year. Please email me if you are interested in joining our free [email protected] I live right behind Markville Mall! Julie


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I just checked my calendar and noticed I put the 21st which is a Sunday. I meant to put the 20th for the Saturday. Then I got to thinking, maybe Sunday would be better. Then again, people are working 7 days a week these days so it is a hard call. Would you prefer Saturday, Sunday or a weekday? Any feed back would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Any day would suit me, for the most part, except I volunteer on Tuesdays, so that wouldn't work. Is there an LYS near you?(two birds with one stone!)


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

cathie white said:


> Any day would suit me, for the most part, except I volunteer on Tuesdays, so that wouldn't work. Is there an LYS near you?(two birds with one stone!)


That's good to know. Yes, I have my own yarn shop called the Pridie Collection. I am also on ravelry (pridie)


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Well, it doesn't look like the meet and greet party is going to take place. I guess there is not as many people who live near Peterborough as I thought there might be. Sorry to disappoint those who were looking forward to coming. I tried


----------

